# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey release new UpdateCenter module v0.304

## mohamed73

*zZKey release new UpdateCenter module v0.304*  What New:
-----------
* *zZKey product in new server now (UpTime 99.99%, Unbeatable Technology, Etc)*
* *Added compatibility for Windows 8, Windows 8.1 full tested*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *P.D: zZKey Resellers must be contact me for new reseller pannel.*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

